# What's your weekend game plan?



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, the winter house projects are complete and it's gettin to be bout that time... So let's see what we're lookin at weather-wise this weekend:










(I picked Middletown because that's where I'm at..) So, it's not awful but not the 60s Brian Davis was calling for earlier in the week. At least winds are lookin to be light and variable and precip % low so there's a couple positives.

Here's my game plan: Crappie is the fish of choice. I'm off work Friday but thinkin I might sit that day out and prep the yak. Saturday I'll be out for sure. From the recent reports I've heard from CC I'm thinking I'll hit Acton on Saturday. Water temp should be warmer than CC and I did pretty well there late March last year and I'm hoping they'll be on a similar pattern. If that pans out, I'll probably go back Sunday. If not, I'll try my luck at CC. I don't mess around early season so I'll be stopping for minnies before I get to the lake. I'll use minnies on one rod and jig on the other. I'll be out in a grey Vibe Seaghost 110 yak so if you see me feel free to say hey.

What's your game plan this weekend?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Going with a friend to try Caesars Creek for musky. Never fished for them this early but maybe we can find one.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like a plan !
I'll finish up a few carving projects today and I'll be ready to hit the water tomorrow afternoon and Sat.
Probably a river Friday but I'm considering a spillway or lake for a few hours pre dawn Sat for saugeye and maybe possibly a few hours into the morning depending on how good/bad things go, then back to the river.
I'll be trout fishing in Ky for a few days after Sat. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Probably crappie fish at EF at least one day. May try somewhere else on the other day too.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Some golf on Sunday.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

squid_1 said:


> Some golf on Sunday.


 Any ponds on that course
Good luck n good fishing


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Heading to Dale Hollow for smallmouth fishing.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, that weather report sure did change from last weekends forecast but my Nephew and I will be out in the kayaks Saturday. Probably Cowan, looking for crappies as well. 
I upgraded kayaks this year and have been moding it up the past month or so. Ready to get out for sure.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm Going to fight the urge to hit Acton for Crappie, cause next Saturday we are leaving for lake Chickamagua Tenn. to camp and find some 10lb largemouths (yeaa me)


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> some 10lb largemouths


 and ---Keep an eye open for 30 lb Stripers. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Weeellll, was going to hit Cave Run again but that four letter word came up and will be interrupting that plan. Yeah, the dreaded "W" word...and the overtime that comes with it. None of my guys would volunteer so we all will be in there, one big happy family, eh? So goes the end-of-the-month/end-of-the-quarter in manufacturing.

Since CR is out, and the wife needs needs my attention and affection, we will probably hit Caesar Sunday. She hasn't been out in the new boat yet. Just need to remember to get her license BEFORE we go to the lake. LOL.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> Weeellll, was going to hit Cave Run again


Working weekends sucks but probably better now than later. Cave Run is still up 24' from all the flooding. You may want to check levels before making a trip down there. Don't know how many ramps are open with the water this high. It's coming down slow.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Heading to Rocky Fork Saturday for a mix of bass and crappie.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Probably head to Acton or over to a smaller lake in Indiana by my parents for crappie


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

Brother-in-law and I are heading out on Paint Creek in the Kayaks for hopefully crappie and bass. 

But mostly studying for my number theory exam :/


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Glsm probably Sunday....ice out gills


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Ohio river trib for hybrids and sauger


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

whitaker201 said:


> Heading to Rocky Fork Saturday for a mix of bass and crappie.


 Please let me know how things are at Rocky. Been docked there for three years now.


----------



## Ogene (Aug 7, 2016)

TheKing said:


> Please let me know how things are at Rocky. Been docked there for three years now.


Gonna do Rocky Fork Saturday or Sunday, crappie and or saugeye.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Ohio river tribs for me.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> Weeellll, was going to hit Cave Run again but that four letter word came up and will be interrupting that plan. Yeah, the dreaded "W" word...and the overtime that comes with it. None of my guys would volunteer so we all will be in there, one big happy family, eh? So goes the end-of-the-month/end-of-the-quarter in manufacturing.
> 
> Since CR is out, and the wife needs needs my attention and affection, we will probably hit Caesar Sunday. She hasn't been out in the new boat yet. Just need to remember to get her license BEFORE we go to the lake. LOL.


Funny, similar deal for myself, picked up an extra shift tonight (on break now), pulling a 16 hour day until midnight tonight, picked another shift tomorrow morning starting at 7am, and if I can get sleep tomorrow afternoon will be there bright and early Sunday morning at CC casting for those toothy fish.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> Weeellll, was going to hit Cave Run again but that four letter word came up and will be interrupting that plan. Yeah, the dreaded "W" word...and the overtime that comes with it. None of my guys would volunteer so we all will be in there, one big happy family, eh? So goes the end-of-the-month/end-of-the-quarter in manufacturing.
> 
> Since CR is out, and the wife needs needs my attention and affection, we will probably hit Caesar Sunday. She hasn't been out in the new boat yet. Just need to remember to get her license BEFORE we go to the lake. LOL.


Funny, similar deal for myself, picked up an extra shift tonight (on break now), pulling a 16 hour day until midnight tonight, picked another shift tomorrow morning starting at 7am, and if I can get sleep tomorrow afternoon will be there bright and early Sunday morning at CC casting for those toothy fish.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Sounds like should be plenty of people out this weekend. Weather looks to be holdin up. GOODLUCK to everyone out there and be safe, especially everyone on yaks. Water temps are still very cold. Keep a dry bag of clothes with ya. 

Feel free to report back to this thread with results if u want.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Ogene said:


> Gonna do Rocky Fork Saturday or Sunday, crappie and or saugeye.


Looking forward to your report if you have time for it. Good luck !


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

BMagill said:


> Ohio river trib for hybrids and sauger


Is the Ohio River clear? Anyone catching any Sauger's?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Randall said:


> Is the Ohio River clear? Anyone catching any Sauger's?


Don't know - changed plan today, sauger is the target tomorrow.


----------



## Tmohre22 (Oct 28, 2017)

Had Army duties today. Tomorrow Im taking my dad up to Metzgers to try to get on some early spring pike. Will be my first time!


----------



## Tmohre22 (Oct 28, 2017)

Tmohre22 said:


> Had Army duties today. Tomorrow Im taking my dad up to Metzgers to try to get on some early spring pike. Will be my first time!


Sorry guys! Wrong thread!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Randall said:


> Is the Ohio River clear? Anyone catching any Sauger's?


 I saw it Thurs at Schmidt fields, dirty but I'd say fishable, definitely not clear.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tmohre22 said:


> Sorry guys! Wrong thread!


Still sounds like a good plan, I'm gonna get there someday myself ! 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

Well my brother-in-law and I took our kayaks to Paint Creek. It was our first time out on kayaks so we mostly just paddled around and explored only fished a little. 

Didn’t catch anything but now we are a little more comfortable on the water and next time we will do more fishing. 

Anyone have and “secret spots” they want to share from Paint Creek? Lol.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Grandaughter, I, and a local waterway got a date Sunday, should be epic. Weather looks perfect.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Welp, the results are in. 15 keepers yesterday and 2 today. Went to Hueston Woods both days. Caught some on jigs but the majority on minnies. Fish were scattered which was expected but today couldn’t narrow them down to a general area at all. Still cleaned about 5 freezer bags of fish so I can’t complain. Some large females had some fuller egg sacks but still long ways away from any spawn action. Water surface temps between 42-48*. Water was murky but very fishable. Very happy with the quality, only 2 shorts all weekend. Anyone who knows acton will tell you that is phenomenal. 

Time to start lookin at the forecast for next weekend...


----------



## Ogene (Aug 7, 2016)

brandonw said:


> Welp, the results are in. 15 keepers yesterday and 2 today. Went to Hueston Woods both days. Caught some on jigs but the majority on minnies. Fish were scattered which was expected but today couldn’t narrow them down to a general area at all. Still cleaned about 5 freezer bags of fish so I can’t complain. Some large females had some fuller egg sacks but still long ways away from any spawn action. Water surface temps between 42-48*. Water was murky but very fishable. Very happy with the quality, only 2 shorts all weekend. Anyone who knows acton will tell you that is phenomenal.
> 
> Time to start lookin at the forecast for next weekend...


Well, Rocky Fork was a big zero for crappie and saugeye.
Marked plenty but no takers, maybe next weekend


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Ohio river tributary at the mouth had lots of life but the bite was tough. 3 of us on kayaks managed a few buffalo, 1 drum, 4 hybrids and a catfish. I threw a castnet for shad and found a bunch of shiners too small to really hook up (crappie minnow size). I also managed to catch 3 buffalo in the castnet. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

brandonw said:


> Welp, the results are in. 15 keepers yesterday and 2 today. Went to Hueston Woods both days. Caught some on jigs but the majority on minnies. Fish were scattered which was expected but today couldn’t narrow them down to a general area at all. Still cleaned about 5 freezer bags of fish so I can’t complain. Some large females had some fuller egg sacks but still long ways away from any spawn action. Water surface temps between 42-48*. Water was murky but very fishable. Very happy with the quality, only 2 shorts all weekend. Anyone who knows acton will tell you that is phenomenal.
> 
> Time to start lookin at the forecast for next weekend...


All the crappie at Acton are keepers this year, they lifted the size limit this year and creel limit to 30 fish, this is intended to thin the heard.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Tom 513 said:


> All the crappie at Acton are keepers this year, they lifted the size limit this year and creel limit to 30 fish, this is intended to thin the heard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


"Keepers" refers to my personal minimum of 9", location regardless.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

TheKing said:


> Please let me know how things are at Rocky. Been docked there for three years now.


Water was stained with about 1-2' of visability, temps from 48-53*. I only had one bass but it was a 3#'er.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the report Brad !!! Well done - that's a good fish indeed !


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Buddy and myself got out to CC on Sunday for muskie, he caught 2 raised 1, I lost 1. I'm sure after the rain and warm up things will likely change but decent action for the day. 
Make sure you're boat registration and safety gear is all good to go, watercraft folks at the ramp checking boats coming in and out. Was a quick process but just a reminder for everyone.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

brandonw said:


> "Keepers" refers to my personal minimum of 9", location regardless.


Yup mine too, but the Dnr is hoping someone will thin them out and I think it might be a good plan. The old school of thought was to raise the size limit to improve fish quality, but after talking with Dnr guys on Acton it seems the Crappie will only get as big as the forage allows then too, a couple years ago many -9" fish died, probably of starvation. Acton has a good population of Shad but when the Shad spawn is less than good the smaller crappie have a hard time feeding on the bigger Shad. On the brighter side the smaller Crappie may allow future young anglers to get confidence in there abilities, so maybe we should take the kids out teach them to fish and thin the heard and make Acton a better Crappie lake!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

brandonw said:


> "Keepers" refers to my personal minimum of 9", location regardless.


Yup mine too, but the Dnr is hoping someone will thin them out and I think it might be a good plan. The old school of thought was to raise the size limit to improve fish quality, but after talking with Dnr guys on Acton it seems the Crappie will only get as big as the forage allows then too, a couple years ago many -9" fish died, probably of starvation. Acton has a good population of Shad but when the Shad spawn is less than good the smaller crappie have a hard time feeding on the bigger Shad. On the brighter side the smaller Crappie may allow future young anglers to get confidence in there abilities, so maybe we should take the kids out teach them to fish and thin the heard and make Acton a better Crappie lake!


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Anybody plannin on headin out this weekend??? 










Saturday is lookin juicy as far as temp and wind. I know I have to set aside some time this weekend to replace the hot water heater, it's been slowly leaking last couple weeks. I'm thinkin I can push that off to Saturday evening or Sunday. I'll probably hit Acton or CC for crappie. What are your plans?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Game plan-- White bass !
It's really starting to roll 








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Easing from laydown to laydown in the am.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Nephew and I will be out chasing lame crappies again. I'm thinking it's going to be a productive day. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Crappie fishing tomorrow morning, then packing my stuff for a trip to Cumberland.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Fishing was tough for us. We worked the first couple hours only to produce two keeper crappie. A 50 ft stretch saved the day and put another 8 in the bag. Also a bonus catfish each as well as a couple white bass in the mix. 
Big fish went 11.5.....nephew beat me on that again. He's got the pic.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DLarrick said:


> Fishing was tough for us.


I think it was tough for everyone. We ended the day with 11 in the box.
Everything we got was deep.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I mixed business with pleasure, went to see a customer in Indian hill about a project and then caught a half dozen lmb from there 1/2 acre pond, they sure liked plastics today.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

The bounty.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Tough bite here too. Finished with 7 solid keepers & ended up throwing them back for another day.


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

My brother-in-law and I got the kayaks out and both got out first fish in the kayaks!

Nothing huge but the skunk is out of the new yaks. 

Hoping this week to get on some crappies to fry up!


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

I got out yesterday and had a good day. After getting to Acton around 9am and seeing the amount of boats already on the water I wasn’t feeling too confident. Took me a good half hour paddle to find a little spot to myself and marked some fish. Dropped anchor and started catching immediately on a casted jig. Idk what’s better, feeling the familiar thump on a cast or watchin a float submerge. I live for this stuff. Anyways I caught them all different ways- casting, tight lining, float. I didn’t leave that spot til I had 20 good sized crappie maybe a couple hours later. They were still biting when I left but I figured I’d head home and get a head start on the hot water heater. Water surface temp was higher 50s. I’ll try and take pictures on my future outings. 

Next weekend is Easter and that means likely no fishing but I will be turkey hunting in WV. Hopin for my first big ol Tom!


----------

